# Orbit Nutrition?



## tarheelfan23 (Feb 11, 2013)

how long does it normally take them to ship?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 11, 2013)

tarheelfan23 said:


> how long does it normally take them to ship?



It depends on what time you place your order and where you live.  I'm in Southern California and it can take as short as 2 days if I order early enough in the day.


----------



## gamma (Feb 11, 2013)

I always get my stuff  in 2-4 days ......


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got mine in 2


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 11, 2013)

tarheelfan23 said:


> how long does it normally take them to ship?



Shoot me a pm if you need help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 11, 2013)

Def quick brother. Like the last post said if your having any issues they're quick to resolve it. I usually get my stuff with less in 3 days from ordering.


----------



## tarheelfan23 (Feb 12, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## tarheelfan23 (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for all the reply's guys


----------



## whontime (Feb 12, 2013)

Orbit is always super fast for me. Even with me being on the other coast, its always priority mail and 3-4 days.


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 12, 2013)

definitely faster than some other companies bro...

2-3 days average; just have your addy and funds gtg and issues should be nonexistent!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 13, 2013)

Got him squared away.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bonchwater (Feb 15, 2013)

Orbits shipping has always been great for me


----------



## apachemech (Feb 17, 2013)

how long does it take to ship normally to an apo address


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 17, 2013)

apachemech said:


> how long does it take to ship normally to an apo address



Can take a few business days while everything gets gathered to one warehouse to ship from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 18, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition is top notch -- I refer all my clients to them and use the regularly.

Great company that has good pricing and customer service A+

-Matt


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered some creatine a month ago and had it with in 2 days flat. Wicked shipping.


----------



## rsto95 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got mine within two days of ordering. I ordered a bottle of RPN Havoc, hope this is the legit stuff. The bottle was dated, plastic sealed, and all. Only worried because I have seen some posts about fake Havoc which meet the description of these pills (white with white powder).


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 21, 2013)

rsto95 said:


> Got mine within two days of ordering. I ordered a bottle of RPN Havoc, hope this is the legit stuff. The bottle was dated, plastic sealed, and all. Only worried because I have seen some posts about fake Havoc which meet the description of these pills (white with white powder).



I haven't read anything about actual fake Havoc, just customers concerned about changes in capsules color and size, which RPN owner Dsade (name on AM.com) already commented on.

This was posted in another forum:



> Originally Posted by dsade
> The smaller pills barely filled the bottle halfway, and looked kind of  dumb. We instructed production department to switch to a larger capsules  and use more filler to make a more aesthetically pleasing product.



You'll get more hits about a rap group if you google fake havoc.  I think there are a lot of threads with people concerned and asking about their bottle because it looked different then bottles they've bought previously, but I haven't read anything about someone getting a confirmed fake.  Most people concerned about fakes also bought them off e-bay.  If you go it from Orbit, you're fine.


----------



## rsto95 (Feb 21, 2013)

Volcom - Yeah, I did some research and found that Orbit was a trusted source prior to purchasing. Those fake Havoc posts just had me worried. Would suck to go so much over my maintenance and put on some extra fat rather than muscle (due to them being fake). But I am going to continue on and hope for results.


----------



## apachemech (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my halo extreme in 5 days. Shipped to afgahnistan with out any problems. Thanks Orbit


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 26, 2013)

apache, damn that is kind of insane bro haha !

and guys be sure to check on daily deals as well on the homepage for some good pick ups!


----------



## apachemech (Mar 1, 2013)

i know right. packages from my wife take almost 10 days to get here


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2013)

Just wanted to mention that Orbit is first class IMO!!!


----------



## pilip99 (Mar 3, 2013)

definitely brother! some new products are up on the front page just scroll to the right in middle of page 

and also check our PNI's nice lineup of products!

Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 3, 2013)

gopro said:


> Just wanted to mention that Orbit is first class IMO!!!



Thanks bro.


----------



## gamma (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2013)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Thanks bro.



No problem bro!


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

They are quick


----------



## SlowBurn (Mar 12, 2013)

They are good peeps.  Highly recommend them.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 14, 2013)

Put in an order Thursday morning, got my package Monday afternoon.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 15, 2013)

I put in an order for AI Sport's DAA yesterday morning (Thursday), and the package came in today (Friday).  I don't know how that works, but I'm not complaining


----------



## pilip99 (Mar 16, 2013)

lightning fast as usual!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 18, 2013)

That was Twilight Zone fast.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 18, 2013)

Black magic


----------



## studdkickass (Mar 24, 2013)

I ordered mine 02/03/2013 according to my invoice I received by email but have yet to receive it. I had to make a claim to the bank so hopefully I can recover the 190 dollars they stole from me.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 24, 2013)

studdkickass said:


> I ordered mine 02/03/2013 according to my invoice I received by email but have yet to receive it. I had to make a claim to the bank so hopefully I can recover the 190 dollars they stole from me.



Pm me your order number. We do not steal from anyone. Been around to long to fuck people over. We are established and respected.


----------



## studdkickass (Mar 26, 2013)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Pm me your order number. We do not steal from anyone. Been around to long to fuck people over. We are established and respected.


I would but my account is locked from sending msgs at the moment, I have my invoice and I'd like to get this figured out asap. I had lots of hope with orbit with the long line of affordable products.


----------



## pilip99 (Mar 26, 2013)

Orbit WILL make it right, this i can guarantee you... Just be patient and know that you're in good hands!


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes Def I have never had an issue with them, and they're quick to resolve. they will get you straight!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 26, 2013)

studdkickass said:


> I would but my account is locked from sending msgs at the moment, I have my invoice and I'd like to get this figured out asap. I had lots of hope with orbit with the long line of affordable products.



Email us at customerservice at orbitnutrition.com that can help too.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 26, 2013)

I use orbit fairly often. Always quick shipping and good communication. Not once has it been any other way. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 27, 2013)

Orbit is legit.  You don't run a successful business by having a large, unsatisfied customers list.  Contact Orbit first whenever there's an issue and the issue will be resolved before anyone gets too upset


----------



## charred99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Love Orbit. Shipping is 3 or 4 days at the most.


----------



## studdkickass (Mar 29, 2013)

It is now being shipped, it must of gotten lost or they just forgot about my order. I hope everything arrives


----------

